# Outside porch light



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

The light on my B584 has stopped working, hope its just the bulb, but cant remove the cover. The bottom comes off OK but the top jams against the rain cover.

I dont want to force it and possibly break something, does anyone know how to get it off please?

Regards.


----------



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

on my 584 you go into the back of the light from the cupboard on the inside


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that but the light is right above the door. Theres only facia with the guages for the batters, water etc on the inside.


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Had exactly the same problem with my B524 when I decided to replace the 2 halogen lamps with LED clusters at the September Lincoln show.

Can`t offer a solution, I never did manage to get the cover off at the top but did get the lamps replaced by just getting enough clearance , inserted a screw driver handle into one side to act as a wedge and with difficulty extracted the halogen lamps & inserted the LED cluster replacements.

I swore that the lens was going to snap but somehow it didn`t.
Getting the rubber gasket back into place at the top of the lens was a real bugger too before re-snapping the bottom back into place.

It`s a very poor design, a few mm`s. of clearance with the lens top and the rain cover would have enabled it to lift slightly and release I`am sure.

I am keeping a very close watch on the fitting over the winter months now for any signs of water ingress due to my harsh treatment.
Lets hope that the body rain cover is as effective at geeping damp out as it is at preventing removal of the fitting cover !

Tiffy


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi
Got the same problem on my B644 - the previous owner told me that I would have to remove/replace the rain guard in order to replace the bulb - it's on my list to do........


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

brandywine said:


> The light on my B584 has stopped working, hope its just the bulb, but cant remove the cover. The bottom comes off OK but the top jams against the rain cover.
> 
> I dont want to force it and possibly break something, does anyone know how to get it off please?
> 
> Regards.


Suggest use a hair dryer on it to warm the plastic up and then lever it off.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi,I had to change my light cover on my 2001/B584,due to being discoloured.
I removed the rain cover screws and flexed it enough to remove the light cover, the light cover unclips at the bottom and then moves up to clear a 1.5mm lug that hooks into the backing plate.
I have also changed the bulbs for LED's to reduce the heat which had discoloured my cover, I used the brighter blue/white type and also changed in door bulbs to LED's using a mix of warm white and blue white. 
Hope this helps
Nick


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had the lens off of mine to replace the halogen capsules with LED's. I did'nt have to remove the rain deflector & it never even crossed my mind as being an issue.

From memory the lens simply levers off. ISTR thaere are two small pry points on the underside to get a medium sized screwdriver in.

D.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

christedman said:


> on my 584 you go into the back of the light from the cupboard on the inside


Same on our Rapido.
Gary


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

I had exactly the same problem. See the solution here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-23373-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

Hope the link works!


----------

